# 宿題をできる / 宿題をする時間



## Pacerier

Hi all, I've got 2 questions regarding this sentence: ぼーかるレッスンの宿題をできる時間をくれて有り難うね。("thanks for giving me time to complete my vocal lesson homework")

1) Firstly is 宿題をできる the correct usage here? Or should we use 宿題をする?

2) Secondly is ぼーかるレッスン more "natural" or ぼーかるのレッスン ? Or perhaps should we use  ぼーかるの授業 ?


----------



## akimura

1) Yes.
2) Either works, although ぼーかる（の）レッスン sounds more common, meaning that the class or lesson is mostly dedicated to singing practice, probably one on one.  ぼーかるの授業 sounds as if an instructor dominantly gives a lecture and possibly does a minimal amount of practice with a number of his or her students, which I think is a less common style of a singing class or lesson.


----------



## Pacerier

Ok cool 

Btw for the first question is it "Yes, 宿題をできる is the correct usage" or "Yes, we should use 宿題をする" ?

Also is it true to say that both 宿題をできる and 宿題をする are naturally acceptable?


----------



## NTV

「ぼーかる」とは vocal のことですか。そうなら、正しくはボーカルです。

私なら
・ボーカルレッスンの宿題ができる・・・
・ボーカルレッスンの宿題をする・・・
と言います。


----------



## Pacerier

Hey thanks, so does it mean that even though 宿題をできる is grammatically correct, 宿題ができる is more natural?


----------



## YangMuye

According to 久野暲 (1973) it's natural to use を with -(r)areru or -eru.
But をできる, をわかる … are wrong.


----------



## NTV

「・・・をできる」が誤りだと私には断定できませんが、「・・・をできる」と言う人はいるのでしょうか。
「・・・ができる」はＯＫです。

辞書には「・・・ができる」の例はありますが、「・・・をできる」の例はありません。

http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch?enc=UTF-8&p=%E5%87%BA%E6%9D%A5%E3%82%8B&dtype=0&dname=0ss&stype=0

http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch?enc=UTF-8&p=出来る&dtype=0&dname=0na&stype=0


・宿題をできるだけ早く終わらせる
・宿題をできる時間がない
をできるはＯＫですが、をできるはＯＫではありません。
別物だということがわかりますか。


----------



## Pacerier

Erm.. in the first situation is it because できるだけ is a "set phrase" thus usage of を particle is Ok?

So basically をできる is wrong unless it is をできるだけ?


----------



## YangMuye

> 「・・・をできる」が誤りだと私には断定できませんが、「・・・をできる」と言う人はいるのでしょうか。


何十年を経て、「できる」はすでに「を」と共に使えるようになったということですね。

少なくとも、「～することをできる」の「をできる」より、「宿題をできる」の「をできる」が容許度が高いですよね？



> 宿題をできるだけ早く終わらせる


これは「宿題をできる」ではなく、「できるだけ　早く　宿題を終わらせる」ですね。


----------



## NTV

そうです。
宿題をできるだけ早く終わらせる ＝できるだけ早く宿題を終わらせる


----------



## Pacerier

Ok so basically are we able to say that をできる is wrong, never correct, and never used?


----------



## NTV

「をできる is wrong, never correct, and never used」と、私は思います。金田一オジさんも、そう言うでしょう。そう言ってほしいです。


----------



## 涼宮

I have found examples of をできる, and I have heard it sometimes.

1) 有料で女性とオンラインゲーム*をできる*サービス、海外で登場

2)できないをできるに変える！(This one was in a image)

3) 複数台のパソコンでiPhoneの同期*をできる*ようにする ていうかZumoDriveでiTunesを一元化させる。

And I always read and thought that the potential form followed by the を particle was wrong. But it seems to be pretty common nowadays.


----------



## YangMuye

> And I always read and thought that the potential form followed by the を particle was wrong


Potential form followed by the を particle is correct. In fact potential form with が is not always correct(or usually incorrect).
But できる is not potential form. It's a 無意志動詞 or 自動詞, which means “to happen” “to come out”. Someone tends to call them 可能を表し得る動詞.


----------



## Flaminius

> I have found examples of をできる, and I have heard it sometimes.
> 
> 1) 有料で女性とオンラインゲーム*をできる*サービス、海外で登場
> 
> 3) 複数台のパソコンでiPhoneの同期*をできる*ようにする


These examples use をできる in the same way as the topic question 宿題をできる時間; that is, in a subordinate clause that modifies a noun.

While I do not have problem with them, Nをできる sounds considerably bad in a simple sentence.  Compare:

a. *彼は英語をとてもよくできる。
b. OK彼は英語がとてもよくできる。


----------



## Pacerier

NTV said:


> 「をできる is wrong, never correct, and never used」と、私は思います。金田一オジさんも、そう言うでしょう。そう言ってほしいです。



Sorry I tend to be abit confused when the subject and object in a sentence is not explicitly stated. In the last sentence do you mean you would wish me not to use the 「をできる」 form?


"有料で女性とオンラインゲームをできるサービス、海外で登場".. Huh.. I don't really get what this sentence is saying. Could someone translate please? Thanks!


----------



## NTV

「をできる」の使用を薦めません。


----------



## Pacerier

Ok, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Wishfull

Pacerier said:


> ボーカルレッスンの宿題*をできる*時間をくれてありがとうね。


話を蒸し返して恐縮ですが、私は、「宿題をできる時間をくれてありがとうね」は全く普通に使っています。おそらくわれわれの地方の「方言」なのでしょう。
「宿題をするために確保することが可能な、特別の時間」という意味を強調して言う場合に「を」「できる」という語をあえて選択します。感謝の気持ちを強調したいときに自然に出てきます。
でも外人の方には標準語を習っていただきたいので、「方言」に関すること、と受け止めてください。


----------



## Pacerier

Ok I must say this is very hard for me to decipher.. but do you mean to say 「をできる」is commonly used in your place, though it is not standard?

Btw which part of Japan do you live in?


----------



## Flaminius

I have lived and worked in and around Tokyo for a long time and をできる, at least in subordinate clauses, does not strike me as odd.


----------



## Pacerier

Oic, ok thanks for the info.


----------

